# Six Endangered Blue Iguanas Murdered



## Shannon (May 9, 2008)

Six Endangered Blue Iguanas Murdered

http://www.blueiguana.ky/news.htm

I personally am devastated by this news. I spoke about my recent trip to Grand Cayman at the MacHerps Annual Show. It was only October last year that I spent two weeks volunteering at the Blue Iguana Recovery Program and developed a close bond with Pedro and several other Blues. Pedro is confirmed dead since entrails were found outside his enclosure but his body is still missing.

Currently over $11,000 Cayman Dollars has been offered as a reward for informational leading to arrests.

Pedro -






Pedro Eating a Noni Fruit-





Patting Pedro -


----------



## michelleryan (May 9, 2008)

It is disgusting.


----------



## Shannon (May 9, 2008)

I know I hope they find whoever did it and show no mercy!


----------



## pete12 (May 9, 2008)

cruel bastards mabey we should stamp on those bastards see how they like it i hope they rot in hell


----------



## Shannon (May 9, 2008)

Here Here! 

A Completely Senseless Act!!


----------



## Shannon (May 9, 2008)

Here's more info about it from the International Reptile Conservation Foundation - Blue Iguana Recovery Program's partner.

I encourage you all to *visit this link and make a donation* - anything you can spare and make sure you click the drop down menu to 'Blue Iguana' so the money goes there. They now have to spend money on security measures - that means less money for the iguanas to they need all the financial support they can get! Thanks guys.

I should also point out that the two females killed were only weeks away from laying precious eggs - they too have been lost, a great blow to the conservation effort. However there is still hope with a few adult breeders remaining and juveniles awaiting release into the wild!

http://ircf.org/news_bluesmurdered.php



Shannon said:


> Six Endangered Blue Iguanas Murdered
> 
> http://www.blueiguana.ky/news.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Chimera (May 9, 2008)

What a disgusting case of premeditated malice. What possible motive could there be to commit such an act of cruel barbarism.


----------



## venus (May 9, 2008)

What a cowardly, senseless disgusting act. :cry:


I truly cannot understand the twisted minds of some people, hope they rot in their very own version of hell.


----------



## hornet (May 9, 2008)

I really dont know what to say, what on earth would drive someone to do this? I hope they find the bastards


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2008)

Thats really sad , some people can be so bloody low, lets hope that person gets whats coming.
People that do things like that should be shot.
Hope the persons caught soon before it happens to another animal , Thats where all the serial killers start from hurting defenseless animals then they work there way to people.
rip pedro


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 9, 2008)

*That is discusting i hope the person gets whats coming to him.
R.I.P Pedro.*


----------



## Joshua VW (May 9, 2008)

Stone the swine who did it! Or swines, it could have been more then one person.


----------



## andyscott (May 9, 2008)

I dont understand how someone could do such a thing.
I hate aggression but I really want to inflict some major voilence on these low life scum :evil:


----------



## Shannon (May 9, 2008)

I agree - I hope the public get to them before the authorities do!



andyscott said:


> I dont understand how someone could do such a thing.
> I hate aggression but I really want to inflict some major voilence on these low life scum :evil:


----------



## snakecharma (May 9, 2008)

that is one of the lowest acts i have heard of in recent times 

and yes i agree shannon i hope the locals find them befor the aurthorities do and make a good example of them for anyone else who maybe thinking of the same thing or possibly stealing them 

will be putting some money aside as soon as i have some for the recovery program and you may have even made my mind up on my next overseas adventure 

hope they at least find the missing animals 

RIP pedro


----------



## alex_c (May 9, 2008)

that is absolutely disgusting that some lowlife(s) would do that hope they get caught or something really bad happens to them. perhaps try approaching some of the large global security companies such as blackwater etc because you never know one of them may give you a sponsorship and the security you require.


----------



## pythonhappy (May 9, 2008)

:evil: that is so sad hope karma gets them in the end


----------



## snakelvr (May 9, 2008)

R.I.P Pedro :cry:


----------



## Shannon (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone - I really appreciate your posts.

Snakecharma - I can guarantee an amazing and memorable experience by volunteering at the Blue Iguana Recovery Program in the Cayman Islands.

I spent two (short) weeks there and enjoyed every second! On top of the fantastic contact you get with the Blues, Cayman has many other features like the Caribbean Sea (great diving + stingray city), all year summer, a host of other reptile life such as anoles and the Cayman Racer (Alsophis cantherigerus caymanus) and I can highly recommend the 'Cayman Colada' after work each day!

Check out the IRCF website for volunteer info. A minimum of two weeks is required, basic accommodation provided. I flew from Brisbane to LA / LA - Miami / Miami to Grand Cayman and it cost me around $3000 return in October 07. Worth every single cent!!!!





http://www.blueiguana.ky/





http://www.ircf.org

PEDRO in all his glory in his enclosure, Oct 07 - R.I.P. - 1993 - May 3, 2008





Me holding Peter a juvenile Blue Iguana (Cyclura lewisi)





Digging up a hatched nest





Me weeding 'Croocked Tail's' enclosure





Cayman Colada's after work here each day - YUM!





Threat Display





Cleaning out Juvenile enclosures





Iguana Crossing


----------



## johan.hurter (May 9, 2008)

*Disgusted*

I am most disgusted.:evil:


----------



## Lozza (May 9, 2008)

that really makes me sick - how could anyone do such a terrible thing to poor defenceless animals :cry: I found this very upsetting so I can't imagine how you would feel Shannon having worked with the beautiful creatures. I really hope they catch whoever was responsible and they get what they deserve.


----------



## dude_joel (May 9, 2008)

pathetic. absolutely pathetic...


----------



## Shannon (May 10, 2008)

I was devastated when I found out, as you can imagine. Spent a few days crying! Now I'm just angry!

That's why I'm posting about it and trying to make something positive come out of it and help out the Blue Iguana Recovery Program by encouraging donations - since now they have to spend much needed money on security. Sickening!

https://ircf.org/donate.php

If you can donate please click the link above, make sure to choose *'Blue Iguana Recovery Program'* from the drop down menu so the donation goes there.


----------



## andyscott (May 10, 2008)

Hi Shannon,
If the BIRP use that photo of you holding Peter in their funding campaign. The Iguana's will be out of trouble in no time (2 stunning creatures).
Its not much but I just donated $100 via paypal (it took 3 minutes)
With all the members on AP&S, we should be able to make a little bit of a difference. 

I feel a little better after donating but I still want to inflict violence on those involved.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (May 10, 2008)

What a bunch of heartless mogrels! How could anyone commit such a senseless act against those beautiful majestic animals. I only hope they get their just desserts


----------



## Shannon (May 10, 2008)

Andy, Thank you so much for donating - I know how much it will mean for them.

To others - you can donate whatever amount you can afford so please make the effort and bring some good out of a senseless tragedy.



andyscott said:


> Hi Shannon,
> If the BIRP use that photo of you holding Peter in their funding campaign. The Iguana's will be out of trouble in no time (2 stunning creatures).
> Its not much but I just donated $100 via paypal (it took 3 minutes)
> With all the members on AP&S, we should be able to make a little bit of a difference.
> ...


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2008)

UPDATE -

A seventh Blue Iguana dies from it's injuries.

http://www.blueiguana.ky/news_bik_ccc05082008.htm







Please help by donating to B.I.R.P. in their time of need - let makes something positive come out of this horrific tragedy!

Make sure to choose 'Blue Iguana Recovery Program' from the drop down menu
http://www.ircf.org/donate.php

*Thursday 8th May, 2008 Posted: 08:22 CIT (13:22 GMT) *

. . . the number of dead blues increased to seven yesterday. Staff of the Blue Iguana Recovery Programme had discovered Matthias, an adult male, dragging his left front leg on Tuesday. Before he could be taken for X–rays, he died.

“He was a beautiful adult, just coming into his prime,” said Fred Burton, director of the Blue Iguana Recovery Programme. He confirmed that Matthias had been with a female who was about ready to lay her eggs, so he could have produced offspring.


----------



## angel (May 14, 2008)

I did not realise people could be so heartless or stupid,.... i am sorry for the loss


----------



## Tatelina (May 14, 2008)

Yuck. We have people running over dogs in Sydney...and people stomping on lizards overseas. 
Charming.


----------



## Chris1 (May 14, 2008)

thats horrific,.....people are such a-holes.


----------



## BROWNS (May 14, 2008)

I'm still stunned with my jaw dropped that anyone could possibly want to deliberately harm such wonderful gorgeous reptiles,what would drive someone to do such a thin?Absolutely disgusting and I also hope the public catch up with whoever did this before the police and flog the crap out of them!!Just such a completely senseless act of cruelty i can't understand it at all,very sad indeed!

I am now heading to donate what i can and hope we can all do our little bit to help these gorgeous creatures....most disgusted!!!


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2008)

Browns, thanks so much for taking the time to donate and I encourage other's to do the same - whatever you can spare. 



BROWNS said:


> I am now heading to donate what i can and hope we can all do our little bit to help these gorgeous creatures....most disgusted!!!


----------



## Excalibur (May 14, 2008)

WHY????????????? What would be the motivation behind a senseless act like this. What goes around, comes around. Lets just hope these imbeciles get what they deserve and then more after that. I sat in on your talk about these marvellous reptiles Shannon, i cant imagine how you must feel after spending time with them. R.I.P Pedro and friends.


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Excalibur,

I'm glad you heard my talk. It's a tragedy this has happened but I hope some donations and international awareness can come of it if nothing else!



Excalibur said:


> WHY????????????? What would be the motivation behind a senseless act like this. What goes around, comes around. Lets just hope these imbeciles get what they deserve and then more after that. I sat in on your talk about these marvellous reptiles Shannon, i cant imagine how you must feel after spending time with them. R.I.P Pedro and friends.


----------



## Gobo (May 15, 2008)

well it seems i have been living under a rock as i have only just been made aware of this disgusting act. to think that atleast one of those animals was older than me for it to then be brutally killed along with its other members is really upsetting. i will be making a donation as soon as i get paid and will try to rally up more people to do the same. please consider joining in and spread the word to all those you know.


----------



## Pythonking (May 15, 2008)

Mungrels.. Thats horrible I'm not much of an emotional fella but thats upsetting


----------



## Shannon (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Gobo,

I appreciate you pledge as I'm sure BIRP will too. This is one thing we can do to create a positive from such a senseless tragedy!

I'll keep this post updated as more news comes through.




Gobo said:


> well it seems i have been living under a rock as i have only just been made aware of this disgusting act. to think that atleast one of those animals was older than me for it to then be brutally killed along with its other members is really upsetting. i will be making a donation as soon as i get paid and will try to rally up more people to do the same. please consider joining in and spread the word to all those you know.


----------



## scorps (May 15, 2008)

im sad now


----------



## jase75 (May 15, 2008)

That is the saddest thing iv heard for so long. Cant believe people can do these types of things. I really hope they find the culprits!!!!! Must be extra sad for you Shannon, having spent time with them.


----------



## Vincent21 (May 15, 2008)

I wanted to actually see these guys... 
But if this continues, i won't be able to see them .


----------



## Shannon (May 15, 2008)

Well I certainly hope this doesn't continue and those responsible are brought to justice. The park is being manned by volunteers and John the Warden and no doubt security measure will be put in place to prevent this happening again.

The important thing to remember is there are still breeding adults remaining over 100 juveniles ready for release into the wild on top of the ones released in previous years.

The murders are a devastating set back but it certainly won't stop all the dedicated individuals, volunteers included, from helping this species survive.



Vincent21 said:


> I wanted to actually see these guys...
> But if this continues, i won't be able to see them .


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 16, 2008)

whoevers responcable needs to be stepped on repetitively


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 16, 2008)

*Disgusting*



pete12 said:


> cruel bastards mabey we should stamp on those bastards see how they like it i hope they rot in hell


 

hell isn't bad enough for a punish ment the should have, nails stabed into therre feet(I don't think it's bad that horses have nails in there feet, but they can't feel it), steped on, cut around the legs, burn't really badly, electricuted, and then starved to death in hell.

the people/person that did that disgusts me and should have the above done multiple time and then the last part, if I ever meet them this is what I would say "(all the above and) burn in hell you **** faces, you disgust me, you7 should rott, burn and then get stamped on" and spit in there faces, and if they back chatted I would bash the crap out of them(I can do it, give me a badmington bat and piss me off a lot and you'll be severley brused around the head, and yes I know nothing to be proud of, but yeah i;de do that to them), the disgust me(and thats hard to do, I've picked updog puke and eaten a tiny bit of kangaroo poo).


----------



## Australis (May 16, 2008)

willia6 said:


> I would bash the crap out of them(I can do it, give me a badmington bat and piss me off a lot and you'll be severley brused around the head, and yes I know nothing to be proud of, but yeah i;de do that to them), the disgust me(and thats hard to do, I've picked updog puke and eaten a tiny bit of kangaroo poo).



I cant think of anything worse than a beating from a badminton, the bruising would be just horrendus... :|


----------



## micko (May 16, 2008)

straight up mungrels is all i can say


----------



## Ness (May 16, 2008)

that is sick, who on earth would delight in such a terrible act, i hope they get what's coming to them.


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 16, 2008)

Australis said:


> I cant think of anything worse than a beating from a badminton, the bruising would be just horrendus... :|


 

well, they deserve it,(no swearing please!) little bastards, don't have sense of deceny.

and if they were going to be murdered(I'de prefer they didn't die but) I'de prefer they were killed quikly and painlesly(from a killers mind(weres the fun in that)). but anyway can't bring them back to life.. or can we.
people that did are dispicable. no sense of decency... Some one sould go and ask them how they want to die and stab them and do what I said I would(if I could) do before including the badminton bashing and then after that the starving part.


----------



## euphorion (May 16, 2008)

certainly seems a shame that there are people in this world that willingly cause such suffering. makes you wonder what goes on in their head, i pity them really, wish i knew what could be done to help them see reason. i would like to think that 'an eye for an eye' would help here, unfortunately doesnt seem to be that simple a situation. poor iguanas


----------



## Dragontamer (May 16, 2008)

i truly cant beleive someone could actually do that...break into a park and stomp 7 lizards to death for fun? it makes me sick. all the more disapointing 2 of them being gravid...hopefully by donating we can help them recover and help boost the numbers of these beautiful creatures.


----------



## Shannon (May 16, 2008)

*UPDATE*


Thankfully there are still good people out there willing to support BIRP!
Check out the latest press release on the growing donations + eggs being laid by surviving Blues.

http://www.blueiguana.ky/news3.htm


----------



## Vincent21 (May 16, 2008)

It's such a shame that these murderers got bored and had to go this far. 
I'd love to see them get stomped on by things bigger than them, maybe an elephant?


----------



## flavirufus (May 18, 2008)

*Blue Iguana donation*

Hi All,
I'd like to donate a juvenile female Tanami Woma to support the Blue Iguana Recovery Program, in light of this terrible setback. I'm accepting offers, with all of the proceeds going directly to the charity. Please go to http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/for-sale-snakes/tanami-woma-for-charity-83346#post1156153 for sales details and offer generously. Thanks to Shannon for bringing this to everyone's attention and thanks to all you who will donate generously to help get the recovery program back on its feet.
Regards,
Matt


----------



## Aslan (May 18, 2008)

*Matt *- That is a great effort mate...well done...


----------



## Jungleland (May 18, 2008)

Well Done Matt!!

Hopefully a few more breeders do the same thing, that would be a great help.


----------



## mias (May 18, 2008)

sorry to hear about this sick criminal act pure evil


----------



## mrmikk (May 18, 2008)

I would like to say what I really feel, but in the interests of keping this a family site, I will refrain, other to say it makes me sick and disgusted.


----------



## angua21 (May 18, 2008)

absolutely sickening....
i have no words other than that..
donation made, i hope that the little amount i can offer will help in some way....
those poor Iguanas.
R.I.P


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 18, 2008)

flavirufus said:


> Hi All,
> I'd like to donate a juvenile female Tanami Woma to support the Blue Iguana Recovery Program, in light of this terrible setback. I'm accepting offers, with all of the proceeds going directly to the charity. Please go to http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/for-sale-snakes/tanami-woma-for-charity-83346#post1156153 for sales details and offer generously. Thanks to Shannon for bringing this to everyone's attention and thanks to all you who will donate generously to help get the recovery program back on its feet.
> Regards,
> Matt




Matt, that is bloody awesome. Well done. This is the stuff Aussies are made of.

Well done again big guy.

:lol:


----------



## Shannon (May 18, 2008)

*ATTN EVERYONE*

I would like to thank Matt for his extremely generous offer of a Woma for auction with ALL proceeds donated to the Blue Iguana Recovery Program. I am thrilled and proud of this wonderful effort and to sweeten the deal I would like to offer the following -

The winning bidder of the Woma will also received a framed print of a Blue Iguana from the image selection below measuring 305mm x 455mm with white matte and quality black frame. 

The winning bidder should let me know which image they have chosen and I will organize the print and framing and send directly to them.















*Let's get behind a worthy cause and show the Blue Iguana Recovery Program that Australia cares!!*​
*Please go to http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/for-sale-snakes/tanami-woma-for-charity-83346#post1156153​*





flavirufus said:


> Hi All,
> I'd like to donate a juvenile female Tanami Woma to support the Blue Iguana Recovery Program, in light of this terrible setback. I'm accepting offers, with all of the proceeds going directly to the charity. Please go to http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/for-sale-snakes/tanami-woma-for-charity-83346#post1156153 for sales details and offer generously. Thanks to Shannon for bringing this to everyone's attention and thanks to all you who will donate generously to help get the recovery program back on its feet.
> Regards,
> Matt


----------



## bredli_lover (May 18, 2008)

whoever did that is vile, inhumane and deserves to be harshly punished!
R.I.P Pedro


on a brighter note - you guys are awesome donating so genourously like that!!!! True Aussie spirit!


----------



## rev666 (May 18, 2008)

how could anyone hurt one of them!!!!! that sucks so bad.


----------



## Jozz (May 19, 2008)

After shedding a tear, and then a giggle at Willia6's posts, I am absolutley disguisted and saddened. Hopefully the fact that they took one will lead the authorities to them. Rot in hell bastards! 

RIP Pedro and friends


----------



## Dragontamer (May 19, 2008)

matt ur a champion.

also guys there is a pair of mulga snakes for sale with the proceds to be donated to the blue iguanas.

http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/ahc/animal.php?saleID=19944


----------



## Luke_G (May 19, 2008)

That's horrible. I hope they catch the people responsible and do the same to them.


----------



## FARGO (May 19, 2008)

*Freak*

Freaky Blue Ha


----------



## Noongato (May 19, 2008)

When they catch em they should replace the lizards with a pound of the criminals flesh, mould it into a shape of a iguana and let it fester a bit so it is blue.
Oh, and dont bother stitching their wounds back together.......


----------



## Shannon (May 21, 2008)

http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/ahc/animal.php?saleID=19944

Does anyone know who is selling these Mulga's - Sonya . . .? Are they on this forum? If so someone contact me so we can publicize it more. I want to thank Sonja so much for also stepping up and committing to donate proceeds of the sale of her two Mulga's to the Blue Iguana Recovery Program!





Dragontamer said:


> matt ur a champion.
> 
> also guys there is a pair of mulga snakes for sale with the proceds to be donated to the blue iguanas.
> 
> http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/ahc/animal.php?saleID=19944


----------



## Shannon (May 21, 2008)

*Updates by Blue Iguana Recovery Program*

Pedro's body has been found. I don't know all the details but I'm thankful he can be laid to rest properly. R.I.P. Pedro

*May 16, 2008*

"The comments, updates, information, etc shared on this page comes directly from the individuals working in the Blue Iguana Recovery Program. They include John Marotta, and Samantha Hicks. You may also see postings here by other volunteers, visitors and representatives of the program.

With death comes life and how true that is at the botanic park and what a salve it proves to be - not to mention a diversion for John, who appears at the end of every long hot day looking like a badly beaten mud wrestler....

The stats so far are this, Sunset and Juan Beans seven eggs, laid on the 13th May and Elizabeth and Forrest laid on the 15th May a whopping 17 eggs. This is an extraordinarily early start to the laying season, we are anticipating several females to double clutch as a result. How good it is to look forward."
_______________________________________

*May 17, 2008*

"More eggs today! This time from one of the QE II Botanic Park free roamers, Red-White. John and his volunteer digging team found her nest on the Woodland Trail and recovered 9 eggs, now all safely in our incubators. That brings the egg count to 33 already, and lots more on the way...

Island Vet's Dr. Elisabeth Broussard gave Billy and Archie their regular treatment this morning, taking over from WCS's Dr. Stephanie James who returned to New York last week. Billy is recovering his legendary strength and making his displeasure at being handled very clear, Archie is still not quite himself, but is also showing signs of gradual recovery."
______________________________________

*May 19, 2008*

"Billy and Deborah have produced four healthy eggs! This is a major breakthrough for the programme. Billy has to this date no confirmed offspring, despite being paired each year and as a founder this is a situation we have been desperate to remedy. Finally yesterday four of the fourteen eggs unearthed were found to be viable.

It is a extraordinary time for this to have happened. Deborah was underground laying when the animals were attacked on the 3rd May. If she had been visible she may well have been killed. Billy put up the fight of his life in order that he could still be with us.

Deborah went to extraordinary lenghts to hide her precious offspring. John has spent many days painstakingly searching for them, a task made harder by Deborahs diversionary tactics. Its hard not to project a greater understanding of the situation upon her. These animals are amazing!"
______________________________________


----------



## Chimera (May 21, 2008)

Life finds a way. Regardless of what you believe it is hard to not stand in awe at natures way to thumb it's nose at adversity.

I'm sure this is a much needed morale boost for all those involved in the conservation program.


----------



## Shannon (May 22, 2008)

Absolutely Chimera!



Chimera said:


> Life finds a way. Regardless of what you believe it is hard to not stand in awe at natures way to thumb it's nose at adversity.
> 
> I'm sure this is a much needed morale boost for all those involved in the conservation program.


----------



## pythoness (May 22, 2008)

Wonderful news to soothe such a senseless act. I too am stunned and saddened at the news of such a terrible crime, and can't possibly fathom how anyone could do it, who on earth could pull the legs off a live animal, i just can't get my head around it.
Thankfully there were survivers and precious eggs. I too have donated through paypal, every little bit helps.


----------



## Shannon (May 22, 2008)

Thanks you so much for donating Pythoness!

I see you have Wildcare in your signature - I'm a carer, do rescues in my area for any animal but specialize in reptile rehab!




pythoness said:


> Wonderful news to soothe such a senseless act. I too am stunned and saddened at the news of such a terrible crime, and can't possibly fathom how anyone could do it, who on earth could pull the legs off a live animal, i just can't get my head around it.
> Thankfully there were survivers and precious eggs. I too have donated through paypal, every little bit helps.


----------



## pythoness (May 22, 2008)

So do I Shannon, infact I met you at a reptile seminar before you went OS and had a lovely big chat about that very topic


----------



## Shannon (May 23, 2008)

Cool! Which seminar was that - at Daisy Hill, the full day Reptile Seminar? 



pythoness said:


> So do I Shannon, infact I met you at a reptile seminar before you went OS and had a lovely big chat about that very topic


----------



## Shannon (May 23, 2008)

*Incredibly generous.*

Thanks so much to *Sonya* for pledging the proceeds of the sale of a pair of Mulgas to the Blue Iguana Recovery Program! 

Check it out here - http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/ahc/animal.php?saleID=19944


----------



## daniel1234 (May 23, 2008)

Why?
That is just wrong in so many ways.
RIP Pedro.


----------



## pythoness (May 23, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Cool! Which seminar was that - at Daisy Hill, the full day Reptile Seminar?


 

Yep, thats the one, also a full day on the coast, a few days before your wedding  if i remember correctly, we were lingering in the car park over a pack of snakes alive lol.


----------



## mackah (May 23, 2008)

Thats Just Disgraceful!! Such A Beautiful Animal And Someone Violently Attacks Them For What Reason?? Nothing At All!! I Really Hope They Get Caught And Get Their Just Derseves


----------



## Shannon (May 23, 2008)

I do remember!! Are you the one that cleans her floors with F10? 



pythoness said:


> Yep, thats the one, also a full day on the coast, a few days before your wedding  if i remember correctly, we were lingering in the car park over a pack of snakes alive lol.


----------



## pythoness (May 24, 2008)

Shannon said:


> I do remember!! Are you the one that cleans her floors with F10?


 

Lol. thats the one. Scine we share the same first name and a deep adoration for wildlife, especially reps, it was past dusk when we had to tear ourselves away lol, talking snakes till the cows came home hehehe. must catch up again soon


----------



## Shannon (May 24, 2008)

Ahhh 'Good Times' 'Good Times' :lol:

We'll definitely have to catch up! I'm sick at the moment - hoping it's not Glandular Fever (again) so off to the doctor today!



pythoness said:


> Lol. thats the one. Scine we share the same first name and a deep adoration for wildlife, especially reps, it was past dusk when we had to tear ourselves away lol, talking snakes till the cows came home hehehe. must catch up again soon


----------



## Sidonia (May 24, 2008)

Are you going to arrange the date you guys meet up in the thread as well? Maybe have the rest of your conversation here.


----------



## Shannon (May 24, 2008)

*UPDATE*

New Team Blue volunteer Peter Alexander arrived on Saturday, and found himself launched straight into a long weekend of nest excavations in the QE II Botanic Park. Local volunteers swelled the ranks, so we had a small army of determined diggers, and over the last three days have boosted the egg count in the incubators to 54. Even the 100 person-hour marathon dig for Deborah's eggs wasn't enough to put them off - hats off to Kirstyn Werner, Alaister Key, Sarah Agnolin, Mike Naugle, Rachel Hamilton, Talisa Hughes and Theo Morgan - not to mention IRCF's John Binns who headed home today after a week helping us out and photodocumenting the work in progress.

Meanwhile Yellow-Blue and Triple Orange have also nested, so the digging will continue today...

- Fred Burton | May 20, 2008
__________________________________________________

*CAN YOU HELP WITH COLLECTION JARS?*

Yesterday was all about collection jars! 

The Hurleys Group very kindly donated 47 three gallon water jugs which Sarah Agnolin (of the Ambassadors of the Environment at the Ritz) and I loaded into the truck and gingerly drove to the AOTE headquarters, terrified that at any point we'd go a little too fast or that a gust of wind would blow our valuable cargo all over the road. Neverthless we made it safely and the cleaning and labelling began. Helped by Crystal Karjohn also of the AOTE and Carol Phelps who is a local friend, we got them put together very quickly.

If anyone locally would like one of our smart jars they are available for collection from the Ambassadors of the Environment at the Ritz or the CITA headquarters on Lawrence Boulevard above Baskin Robbins.

*If anyone overseas would like to set up a collection jar, I can forward you the banner via email just contact [email protected]*.

Our sincerest thanks go once again to everyone involved.

- Samantha Hicks | May 21, 2008


----------



## Shannon (May 30, 2008)

Don't forget the Woma auction - currently at $600 I believe - keep the bids coming!*Please go to http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/for-sale-snakes/tanami-woma-for-charity-83346#post1156153​*


Shannon said:


> *ATTN EVERYONE*
> 
> I would like to thank Matt for his extremely generous offer of a Woma for auction with ALL proceeds donated to the Blue Iguana Recovery Program. I am thrilled and proud of this wonderful effort and to sweeten the deal I would like to offer the following -
> 
> ...


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 30, 2008)

mackah said:


> Thats Just Disgraceful!! Such A Beautiful Animal And Someone Violently Attacks Them For What Reason?? Nothing At All!! I Really Hope They Get Caught And Get Their Just Derseves


 

they might have had a reson...

shannon, is there any zoos/nature parks that charge in that area?
if so, have they lost alot of customers because of these butiful animals?


----------



## Shannon (May 30, 2008)

Willa6, There's only a small touristy marine park on the island so it's unlikely. Several high/drunk teenagers were turned away from the Botanical Gardens (where the recovery program is) earlier in the day so that's a high probability.


----------



## Retic (May 30, 2008)

I have been lost for words really and that is quite something for me. Iguanas are my favourite lizard and I find it completely incomprehensible that someone could do something like this but practically nothing shocks me about human behaviour nowadays. 
Shannon, you deserve huge congratulations for everything you have done and still doing. I may have to get some info on the volunteering from you, is it an ongoing things ?


----------



## Shannon (May 30, 2008)

Check out this website to find all the info you need about volunteering at the Blue Iguana Recovery Program on Grand Cayman Island (Caribbean). Trust me - it's an experience of a lifetime, I'll never forget it and will definitely go back!



boa said:


> I have been lost for words really and that is quite something for me. Iguanas are my favourite lizard and I find it completely incomprehensible that someone could do something like this but practically nothing shocks me about human behaviour nowadays.
> Shannon, you deserve huge congratulations for everything you have done and still doing. I may have to get some info on the volunteering from you, is it an ongoing things ?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jun 3, 2008)

very very sad,some people are just really sick in the head


----------



## Shannon (Jun 3, 2008)

*reptilegirl_jordan* was kind enough to message me about a wonderful idea she had to spread the word and help the
Blue Iguana Recovery Program - a banner link for people to post on their Myspace and Facebook pages - Great idea!

OK - he's the code, simply copy and paste into your profile where you want it displayed -

*<a href="http://www.ircf.org/news_bluesmurdered.php=">
<img src="http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i134/bravo88889/Reward.jpg"></a>*

And it will look line the image below but also be a clickable link to this website -
http://www.ircf.org/news_bluesmurdered.php which contains info about the Blue Iguanas and how to donate!


----------



## morgs202 (Jun 3, 2008)

whoever did it should be tortured!


----------



## sxc_celly (Jun 5, 2008)

Damn straight! Im well aware there are sick twisted ppl like that are in the world, but its aweful when something so tragic happens. I hope they get the book thrown at them!


----------



## flavirufus (Jun 13, 2008)

*Woma donation*

Hi All,
The auction for the donated woma has successfully finished, with the winning bidder paying $770. This money has been received and $770 US dollars ($841 Australian dollars) has been donated to the Blue Iguana Recovery Program (through the International Reptile Conservation Fund, see receipt below). Congratulations to the winning bidder and thanks to all those who bid so generously. The little woma will be going to its new home next week.
Regards,
Matt

Receipt from INT'L REPTILE CONSV FND

Company: INT'L REPTILE CONSV FND
Reference Number: 172.30.184.55-11A7F4263F8-97617-E5394C

Subtotal: $770.00
Tax: $0.00
Shipping: $0.00
Total: $770.00

INT'L REPTILE CONSV FND


----------



## Ranch Hand (Jun 13, 2008)

Well done Matt. What a devastaing story about the Iguanas but well done for your effort.
Kane


----------



## Shannon (Jun 13, 2008)

Fantastic Matt,

I'm thrilled at the result and have no doubt the Blue Iguana Recovery Program will really appreciate this very generous donation!!


----------



## expansa1 (Jun 13, 2008)

flavirufus said:


> Hi All,
> The auction for the donated woma has successfully finished, with the winning bidder paying $770. This money has been received and $770 US dollars ($841 Australian dollars) has been donated to the Blue Iguana Recovery Program (through the International Reptile Conservation Fund, see receipt below). Congratulations to the winning bidder and thanks to all those who bid so generously. The little woma will be going to its new home next week.
> Regards,
> Matt
> ...




Well done!

If we could only generate this much interest in our own countries reptile conservation issues before we send our money overseas, our own reptiles and amphibians might be much better off too!


----------



## snakelvr (Aug 18, 2008)

Is there any new info on how the Iguanas are going?
Shannon, do you know if they caught the culprits?
Hope all is going well, and that the remaining Iguanas have recovered (and) are doing fine.
Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## Hooglabah (Aug 18, 2008)

i like what they do in africa the animal protection there is on the right track for example. if you get caught hunting without a licence or with endangered animal parts they shoot u on site no trial no arrest just oh look a poacher bang same thing should happen the world over frell goal time just kill em


----------



## Rocky (Aug 19, 2008)

This is so terrible, beautiful creatures


----------



## Shannon (Aug 25, 2008)

*UPDATES FROM B.I.R.P.*

My contacts have told me that no arrests have been made. Sadly, it seems as though local authorizes are now sweeping it under the rug - shameful but not surprising!

However, the Blue Iguana Recovery Program goes from strength to strength with plenty of hatchlings arriving - including TWINS!
_________________________________________________________

*John Marotta, Warden | August 11, 2008*

81 newly hatched blue iguanas have made their way to our facility. This number doubles our "head-start" animal population plus three to 159. In the next week we will have A LOT of mouths to feed. The babies are born with some nutrients from the egg yolk to sustain them for a few weeks after they hatch, but that time will pass quickly. And we are still waiting on about 40 more eggs to hatch in the next two-three weeks. Team Blue (Summer Addition) was a huge help at the facility this past month, preparing for the new arrivals, and doing various, much needed maintenance on some cages and pens.






_________________________________________________________

*Samantha Hicks | August 05, 2008*

Maths is not one of my strong subjects however even I was pretty sure something was amiss this afternoon when I opened up the plastic box containing BBB’s eggs 6-8 and four iguanas popped out. At second glance it was possible to see that one of them was much, much smaller than the others and cute as a button. We have hatched twins! 

This is our second pair of twins hatched in captivity. Our last two emerged memorably during Hurricane Ivan in 2004.
_________________________________________________________

*John Marotta, Warden | July 20, 2008*

With the year moving quickly from breeding and egg laying season to hatching season the captive breeding facility is prepared for the introduction of well over 100 new mouths to feed. Over the past two weeks we have assembled 96 head start cages and furnished them with local cliff rock and driftwood. They are sitting ready to accept their new occupants. These cages will take the overflow of new animals from the existing cages in the head start area. Also, we finally have the solar powered rain water retention system finished and with all the rain from Invest 94 falling on us the tanks should be well on their way to filling up. Recently we moved Blue Iguanas Harvey (formerly Crooked Tail) and The Roman (formerly Round-up) into two of the open air pens. This is the first time in a few years that either animal has been out of their large fully enclosed cages. With great curiosity and amazement, each animal was a little overwhelmed at the unobstructed open blue sky and natural vegetation that surrounded them. But being wild animals it took them little time to accept the new views and both are doing very well lazing around the pens and perching on the high rocks looking at their new neighbors. The B.I.R.P. has started the new tour schedule. Tours of the breeding facility and a guided walk around the park grounds is offered to the public Monday thru Saturday at 11:00am. The fee is CI$24 for adults. The tickets are available at the QEII Botanic Park’s main gate. It’s an informative, behind the scenes tour of our programme and it lets visitors witness what we are trying to accomplish. From gathering eggs all the way to the releasing of these animals into their natural habitat, guests can see how the programme operates and accompany the warden on a safari type walkabout of the botanic park.





_________________________________________________________

*Fred Burton, Director | July 18, 2008*

FIRST HATCH FOR 2008 --- after days of anticipation, the first egg of 2008 is hatching! It's one of Deborah's two viable eggs this year, sired by Billy. Although we are almost sure Billy and Deborah bred in 2006, this is the first 100% confirmed offspring by Billy, bringing him formally into the ranks of our Founders - the wild origin Blues whose genes are so vital to restoring a viable population in the wild once more.





_________________________________________________________


*You can still help - donations are not only welcome but needed! Or why not visit the B.I.R.P. website to find out more about the volunteer program. Don't forget to visit the IRCF website who process donations for B.I.R.P. as well as many other international reptile conservation programs!*


_


----------

